# Kentucky Giant



## whitetailfreak (Nov 17, 2014)

A good buddy of mine killed this dandy of a buck in Western Kentucky back on November 8th. This is his first year hunting W. Kentucky, and I think it's safe to say that this beast will be tough to top. It couldn't have happened to a more deserving hunter. Congrats Jason.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 17, 2014)

Awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Nov 20, 2014)

Awesome Buck what County in w.Ky ? Thanks


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 20, 2014)

Christian


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 23, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Giant


----------

